# fave pic of your LO or not so little anymore...



## bigbelly2

hi there

just a quick one:

heres my fave pic of maddy age 6 now but still my baby wondered if you wanted to share yours??

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y228/haylebop/maddy_33_small.jpg

h x


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

What a pretty little girl :) xXx


----------



## AquaDementia

she looks like a little model, very beautiful.


----------



## Jenny

This one is my fave of Drake's, he was 3 months I think in this picture. I just can't get over his grin! will always be my fave I think.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/OompaLoompa/Swing.jpg

:cloud9:

P.S
Your little girl is just gorgeous! I love her freckles :D


----------



## oOKayOo

This is my fav of my daughter she was 6 months i think at the time 


https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v292/shnukys/carlz.jpg


and this at her 2nd birthday with her nanny ! 


https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v292/shnukys/Carlysbirthday072.jpg


----------



## maddiwatts19

bigbelly2 said:


> hi there
> 
> just a quick one:
> 
> heres my fave pic of maddy age 6 now but still my baby wondered if you wanted to share yours??
> 
> https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y228/haylebop/maddy_33_small.jpg
> 
> h x

She is gorgeous!! And what a fantastic name...! :D:D:D


----------



## bigbelly2

jenny....what a cute little smiler you have there....

o0kay0o....the youngest pic of your little one is a corker....made me smile

thankyou for all the copliments on maddy, shes a pretty little thing, lots of people ask if she does modelling but she doesnt, *we call the freckles fairy kisses* lol

my oh actually took the pic of her....shes not like me i hate the camera always seems to capture ALL of my chins lol

h x


----------



## Iwantone!!!

thats a lovely one of maddy looks like a model photo xx


----------



## Ann-Marie

This is Lewis (now 6) at Tumble Towers when he was 2. Love the attitude !!!
https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn264/anma3078/n596133124_411514_2223.jpg

This is [email protected]
https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn264/anma3078/n596133124_411494_4857.jpg

My two boys now :)
https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn264/anma3078/DSCF0009.jpg


----------



## bigbelly2

likkle wabbit lol

bless

h x


----------



## Layla

Here are my fave pics of Charlie and Ethan

Charlie

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v428/laylarampton/Picture094.jpg

Ethan

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v428/laylarampton/Picture090.jpg

Both together

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v428/laylarampton/Picture088.jpg

This is them now

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v428/laylarampton/Charlie&#37;20and%20Ethan/kids989.jpg

x


----------



## Ann-Marie

gorgeous !!!


----------



## nikky0907

Oh,all your kids are so adorable...makes me very anxious...


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

All of the kids are gorgeous


----------



## babezone

that last pic ...the lil ones eyes are soo funny and cute lol bless x x x


----------



## Tilly

I don't have just 1 fave pic so I find this very hard, especially as I take so many pics lol 

Heres some of my fave older photos:
I call this one my "Chubby Marilyn Monroe pose"
https://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a53/tilly206/Photos/S6002646.jpg
https://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a53/tilly206/Photos/S6002670.jpg
https://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a53/tilly206/Photos/S6002597.jpg

Oops, forgot to say.. gorgeous kids everyone :) Layla, your little babys eyes are so cute in that last photo. ;)


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Aww Bethanie looks gorgeous in her boa. Brilliant pics everyone.


----------



## brownhairedmom

Oh my God, I love the boa pic


----------



## Mamafy

gorgeous pics everyone....heres my fave of my 2 little ones....when my little girl was just a week or so old :)

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l213/mum24premmie/joekatie18-09-07.jpg


----------



## Diggy

Everyone's kids are so adorable!
This is my favorite of my boys

https://img181.imageshack.us/img181/7560/peeknpoocn6.jpg


----------



## Jenelle

Sorry I could not pick just one... I had a hard time narrowing it down to 3 :rofl: All these pics are from January 2005, so he would have been 4 months or so.... and you can see him now in my avatar, and siggy.

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk236/jenl_gold/january2005178.jpg
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk236/jenl_gold/january2005008.jpg
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk236/jenl_gold/january2005021.jpg
:cloud9:

Gorgeous pics everyone!!


----------



## sglascoe

awwwww, they are just all adorable, god i love being a mum, got to figger out how to post pictures on, let hubby do it later.

Great pics everyone.


----------



## tink

heres a few of mine.i hav a son too but couldnt fit him in!


----------



## tink

there we go :rofl:


----------



## cheeky_carrie

my 3 cheeky monkeys ..... (oldest hates the pic says he looks drunk:dohh:) Its not my fave pic but the only 1 they are all lookin at camera :rofl:

https://img262.imageshack.us/img262/2117/kidsmw2.th.jpg

everyones kids are gorgeous btw :D


----------

